# Support for VT2020



## grocha (Nov 10, 2009)

Is anybody working on driver for VT2020 sound chip? Maybe I can help somehow to get it working?


----------



## mav@ (Nov 12, 2009)

Quick Googling tells me that it is HDA codec. Have you tried snd_hda driver? It is quite flexible to support even unknown codecs.

Load snd_hda module via loader.conf, boot kernel with verbose messages and send me (mav@FreeBSD.org) complete dmesg output for investigation please.


----------

